# Forge World Open Day pics



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Just got back from lunch at the pub with my mates, which followed immediately on from me popping into Warhammer World for the FW Open Day. Now, I've been so preoccupied with moving house and all that that entails that I'm not really up on what the new FW stuff actually is, so I'll just post all the pics that came out decent anyway:









































OK, so this picture isn't so great, but it just looks _so cool_ in the flesh...
















Two battle lines of superheavies face off:


















_____


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Wish it was a bit closer, but a 3 hour drive, and a 3 hour drive back.. just didn't appeal, would loved to of gone though, some awesome looking models there!


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice pics! you didn't happen to steal any of them so that you can give them to me, did you? :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

bloody forgeworld...mumble mumble... making more orks....mumble mumble... tempting me


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok a few more goodies:










This is the sketch model of the Phantom titan, estimated release the far end of the year (I would say December)

The close combat weapon will be designed for quick despatch of superheavies, it is likely to be a swing in and kill style weapon (otherwise the phantom will just get boned in combat)










This is the warkopter as already pictured, but with the krew on board - very nice models

Also a little future tidbit after IA9 orks vs. spacemarines, we get an Eldar vs. X

The twin bladed helicopter for orks, there were loads of them about so expect to see it as a release pretty soon I would guess

And for any chaos players who have never seen the greater demon models - THEY ARE HUGE!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Hehe those Grot Tanks look funny 

Oh nice to see a Phantom Titan on the way too. Hopefully each race will have a nice amount of FW stuff in a few years, regardless of how beautiful the FW models are, its always more fun to see varied raced get stuff. Eldar vs something non-imperial would be ace


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

From what I've heard the phased ion gun will be beastly, S 5 AP 6 no cover saves with a large blast.

Edit: sorry, that's the pulse submunition rifle. The phased ion is supposed to be S 4 AP 4, 4 shot 18" rending.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

After a conversation with the FW lot, the date estimates for orks I could get,

Mek Dred (the one with a saw and Zap Gun arm is unfinished (needs a mex to sit in the hatch whish will take 2-3weeks) can be expexted in 1 to 1.5 months,

Warkopter similar timescale or sooner.

Grot Tanks couldn't draw a date but the turrets are the same size as the small ones on a Battlewagon and can be swapped as can the traks alowing for a vast number of diffrent styles.

Stompa Upgrades will be avaliable soon too it seems and will be individual upgrades and as a full kit.

and on a final intresting note one of the Pictures in IA8 apears to show a new style Deff'Kopta with a Buzzsaw upgrade (possable FW kit to come) and also frows up the question if FW do Deffkopta upgrades are we getting a plastic box of them?

Allround nice and stompy ork fun.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wow its like forgeworld were under my bed listening to my prayers !!! loads of ork goodies and a bloody phantom !! wonder how much i can get for kidney......


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> wonder how much i can get for kidney......


That was the EXACT response we gave to it 

Its predicted to cost just shy of a reaver titan, and will be worth every penny


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I NEED those Grot Tanks...... and I don't even play Orks!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

any picks of the new elysian stuff?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

God damn forge world, and their hard on for orks. Hell 60% of their stuff these days is orks, and guard despite the small percentage of people that actually play the f^%^ armies.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Phantom Titan :shok: ..............I want that!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yum, lots of Ork things to try and make and a few bits that look like they maybe almost affordable.

Seeing these means that I will have to get the book.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, it's like FW decided to release 90% of their bi-annual production for one army, and they drew it out of a hat. Orks won.

On the plus side, it's not more fucking imperial stuff.

On the down side, it's Orks.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> God damn forge world, and their hard on for orks. Hell 60% of their stuff these days is orks, and guard despite the small percentage of people that actually play the f^%^ armies.


stabs in the back.

shhhhh shhhhh I have to silence your logic and reasoning GW will kill us all


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I want me that Phantom....


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I took my camera but didn't bother trying to take pics this year. It was a very poor showing compared to last year I felt. The majority of people there seemed to be there just to buy things. I'm glad someone got some pics.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Freaking awsome...I fell in love with the chaos titans...but my wallet didn't.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I went to talk to the sculptors tbh and get a look at how I _should_ be working, was very informative and they were helpful.

That was it for elysians as far as I could see, not too many new non-ork models were on show, but tbh one imperial model looks like the next to me so there could have been a whole load in front of me and I wouldnt have noticed.

Also, the "lander" seen at games day is NOT the stormraven, they were very specific about that, so the stormraven is likely to look as all predict - a smaller T-hawk.

And to all those complaining about orks, you do know how FW works don't you? they release an imperial armour book and then do the units from it, the book is about a battle between two armies and these get the models IA8 is orks vs. imperial so that is what you will get for the next 6months, the next one is the other clans of orks vs. space marines so they get toys, then about this time next year will be Eldar vs. ? and those armies get stuff. 
The odd other items are just to keep people happy, my predictions on Eldar vs. ? would be Dark Eldar if they are released as rumoured, this would also fit with why I couldn't be told what the other army in the book was going to be.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

This is why I love Forgeworld. The amount of cool things they come up with is great!


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

cool pics, Thank you for sharing. :victory:


----------



## BucketKnight (Mar 27, 2010)

* sigh * If only I were rich enough to buy all these shiny FW toys. :no:
Those superheavy battlelines look awesome.


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

wow amazing. im glad we have forge world or all new releases would be space marines and other common armies. forge world takes care of our exotic army needs. even though its expensive.


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Still waiting to see the new Raven Guard pads, one day soon . . . . Phantom is awsome though!


----------

